# cost of an MRI?



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

With Max's ongoing problems l am wondering if he has a trapped nerve which I know won't show up on a xray.

I am assuming the only way to diagnose this is by an MRI and wondered on costs for his insurance.


----------



## paulbeeston (Jun 28, 2009)

I think you will be looking at 1200 plus


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I was quoted around £3k I'm afraid 

Like everything else vet related, it will probably vary hugely depending on where you are 


Where I am, even straightforward things like spaying, varies hugely (there's over £120 difference in the same sized dog between 2 vets where I am - they're less than 2 miles apart )


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Jake's was £1800 four years ago. I don't know if it's like horse insurance where you need the insurer's permission to get an MRI, we just went for it with Jake. The insurance paid for it.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

My son's dog was referred to a specialist veterinary hospital who over the course of two visits, a few weeks apart, did x-rays and an MRI scan. It did include an overnight stay on both occasions and the final bill, including some medication for a wrong diagnosis initially, plus euthanasia came to around £5,000.

Best thing is to discuss with your vet and he will be able to give you an idea of cost as it looks like it could differ a fair bit depending where you live.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Flynns was around £1,200 (can't find the receipt) three years ago here;
Veterinary Practice & Hospital | Specialist Orthopaedics + Neurosurgery | Fitzpatrick Referrals
Don't know if it was cheaper because of his hip replacement surgery but they may give you a quote over the phone.


----------



## MariaB (Aug 28, 2013)

Why is England so expensive for this? and why is France so much cheaper?

My dog has just had an MRI because he had his femoral head removed off his right hind leg and they wanted to see if the newly attached muscle and ligaments are forming properly. Total cost including sedation was 370 Euros. 

My daughter-in-law is a vet in the UK and told me that my dogs operation would of cost around 3k in the UK. It cost me less than 300euros here.

It would cost a lot less to get your dog a passport and bring him over to a vet in France.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

MariaB said:


> Total cost including sedation was 370 Euros.
> 
> My daughter-in-law is a vet in the UK and told me that my dogs operation would of cost around 3k in the UK. It cost me less than 300euros here.
> 
> It would cost a lot less to get your dog a passport and bring him over to a vet in France.


Wow!

Out of curiosity - is insurance common in France?

Just wondering if the costs here are so much higher because it's often assumed people will have insurance


----------



## MariaB (Aug 28, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Wow!
> 
> Out of curiosity - is insurance common in France?
> 
> Just wondering if the costs here are so much higher because it's often assumed people will have insurance


Most of us have dog insurance but the cover isn't anything like as high as it is with UK dog insurance. This is because veterinary bills are a lot less than UK bills. We do have to take out a separate insurance for public liability though and that can be expensive.

On a side note and a little off topic....

We insure our dogs health through our bank where they give him his own little plastic card. Every time he has treatment, we slip his card in the vets pin machine and that's it, everything is sorted. No forms, no receipts needed and no questions about his treatment, in fact, after his diagnosis, the bank called us and suggested we 'up' to the gold policy so as not to have to pay excess and to insure his leg won't be exempt after the first year!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Unless our specialist vet undercharged us we were charged £700 for an MRI on both of bentleys front legs for elbow dysplasia at university of Liverpool . Which is now properly diagnosed


----------

